# Who's keen to trial Tapepro anglehead?



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

TomG sent me a Tapepro 3" anglehead to try and I'm sending it over to Gazman to try for a while, Caz is keen to have a go after Gaz. It might be a while down the track, but who else wants too put there name on the list? ...or nominate someone else. The only thing is you have to be prepared to pay for shipping costs to the next guy etc


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> TomG sent me a Tapepro 3" anglehead to try and I'm sending it over to Gazman to try for a while, Caz is keen to have a go after Gaz. It might be a while down the track, but who else wants too put there name on the list? ...or nominate someone else. The only thing is you have to be prepared to pay for shipping costs to the next guy etc


i would like a go at it..shipping is no problem..let me know..thanks!


----------

